
Disneyflix Is Coming - CraneWorm
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/05/disneyflix-netflix/556895/?single_page=true
======
Finnucane
I would think this would be less of a problem for Netflix and Amazon Video--
this is why they've been investing in native content--as it might be for cable
companies, as more streaming choices for viewers means it becomes ever easier
to cut cable tv services.

